# Plattform in einer App. Bitte um Hilfe!



## Mo1234 (13. Jan 2021)

Ich würde gerne eine Plattform entwickeln, dafür auch eine professionelle App dazu. Wie gehe ich das am besten an? Welche Schritte sind notwendig? Wie halte ich die Entwicklung kostengünstig und sind Freelancer und empfehlenswert? Was ist mit OpenSource?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## mihe7 (13. Jan 2021)

Mo1234 hat gesagt.:


> Wie halte ich die Entwicklung kostengünstig


Gar nicht.


----------



## LimDul (14. Jan 2021)

Was heißt Kostengünstig? Das wichtigste ist, dass du dir mal klar überlegt hast, was du eigentlich willst.


----------



## kneitzel (14. Jan 2021)

Vor allem das Geschäftsmodel muss stehen. Was genau willst Du anbieten? Wieso sollen Leute Deine Plattform nutzen? Was wären sie bereit, da auszugeben (Deiner Meinung nach)... Was unterscheidet Dich von möglichen Konkurrenten? 

Bei allen Software-Entwicklungen ist auch immer die Frage: Wieso selbst entwickeln? Gibt es da nicht schon etwas fertiges? Gerade bei Online Plattformen gibt es sehr viel Software. Und eine Software zu kaufen kann deutlich günstiger sein, als diese zu entwickeln.


----------



## Mo1234 (14. Jan 2021)

Ok, danke. Wo kann ich diese Softwaren kaufen?


----------



## Mo1234 (14. Jan 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Gar nicht.


Meine natürlich relativ gesehen.


----------



## kneitzel (14. Jan 2021)

Es gibt nicht "diese" Software. Was genau willst Du machen? Soll es mehr ein Anbieten von Inhalt sein? Soll es ein Marketplace werden? Was genau möchtest Du?

Dann kann man danach suchen und findet bestimmt mehrere Anbieter...


----------



## kneitzel (14. Jan 2021)

Um mal einfach ein Beispiel zu nennen: Es gibt sehr umfangreiche Software wie coredna: https://www.coredna.com/
Das bietet extrem viel aber kostet auch entsprechend... Da ist die Frage, ob man das bereit ist zu zahlen...

Wenn es Richtung CMS gehen soll, dann kann man z.B. hier schauen:








						How to Choose the Best CMS for Mobile Apps
					

Top 5 content management systems (CMS) for mobile apps · 1. Contentful · 2. Contentstack · 3. Core dna · 4. Kentico Kontent · 5. dotCMS




					www.coredna.com
				




Wenn es mehr Richtung Multi Vendor Marketplace gehen soll, dann evtl.:








						Top 5 Best Multi-Vendor Online Marketplace Software Platform
					

Over the past year, there has been a growing interest in the use of Marketplace technology by businesses as part of their digital…




					arcadier.medium.com
				




Das aber nur als kleine Auszüge. Es kann nur als kleine Beispiele dienen, was man online bei einer Recherche alles finden kann. Eine vernünftige Recherche ist und bleibt das A und O!


----------



## Mo1234 (14. Jan 2021)

Es soll Anbieter und Kunder einer Dienstleiszung matchen in erster Linie. Zudem noch einige Zusatzfubktionen. Danke für deine Tipps!


----------

